# Caspian Greeks



## Crazy1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I rarely hear of these and they are a subspecies I've been wanting for some time. Well ever since I found out they existed. I got one from FunnyGirl in Washington State and now I have these two. So Hopefully next year we will see *CASPIAN GREEK* hatchlings.

Took these while they were taking a nice soak.
Female










Male


----------



## techiegrl (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow I had 2 that looked just like yours, I traded them to Danny, so maybe he will have hatchlings


----------



## oswego tort lover (Sep 28, 2009)

could we see pic's of the plastron's. i'd like to see what they look like ........thank's.........ed


----------



## Stazz (Sep 28, 2009)

Robs, they are BEAUTIFUL !!!!! I just LOVE LOVE LOVE Greek faces, they are just lovely. How exciting to have Caspians. I am so excited for you. Will be soooo cool to have Caspian EGGS and all fertile babies heehee. Crossing fingers and toes! CONGRATS my friend


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 29, 2009)

Great pictures Robyn  I'm sure you will have hatchlings next year. 

They are one in the same Janet  With the move to England I have to pick and choose what I can take with me.  

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I got these two from Danny also Bless his heart. Now I have a breeding colony of two females and 1 male. 
techiegrl I promise to take very good care of them. I feel so lucky they are with me now. 
oswego tort lover I will post plastron pics later today or tomorrow. 
I'm just so thrilled I'm dancing the happy dance.


----------



## Sudhira (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh so lovely! Will the M/F live in the same enclosure? I was curious about Googootz and if he needs a partner or not...


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 29, 2009)

Robyn, they are gorgeous! Love the shell patterns and adorable faces....can't wait to hear about hatchling reports


----------



## Isa (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful Robyn! Now, lets hope that they will fall in love  love is in the airrrrr


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sudhira, Torts are solitary animals and really in the wild only come together for breeding or if they happen to cross paths. Unless you want to breed and sell I would stick with just the one. This is something I have been looking into for quite some time. And they do not continually stay together. They do no hibernate so they are inside in the winter and separated. So lots of space if you have several or lots of torts. In the future I will be paring them up for breeding and then some will have to go. I also like to give the females a rest so like this year I separated all the females and males and no breeding was allowed. Or I would have had torts all over the house this winter.


----------



## techiegrl (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Robyn, They are awesome Tort's the male is a little shy Female is super outgoing. I had them for the last 2 years and really wanted to move to tort's that hibernate as your correct they do require more indoor space, heating etc. The male never did show interest in the female, he did however want to mount my other large Greek Ibera. The person who had them before me lived in Texas and them in a rocky area. Enjoy them we look forward to seeing little one's in the future.

Janet


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Janet, hopefully we will get him interested in the two ladies I have now. Maybe two will be able to persuade him better than one.  and Hopefully we will see little ones next year. By the way did they have names when you had them?

Ed here are the plastron pics you asked for. Sorry I don't have a full on of the female at this time but will get one in the near future.
Male:





Female: 





Here you can see pics of Switch my other female. 
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-7062.html


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 30, 2009)

He was doing a good job with the female when he was here. 

Danny


----------



## techiegrl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Robyn, Your other female is very nice looking. 
Yes they had names, don't laugh okay I called them Brad and Angie...heehee at the Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie were all over all the covers of magazines so I thought it was appropriate to call them Brad and Angie  they are good eaters, never had any issues with either of them. I look forward to updates on potetial little ones.


----------



## Sudhira (Oct 1, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Sudhira, Torts are solitary animals and really in the wild only come together for breeding or if they happen to cross paths. Unless you want to breed and sell I would stick with just the one. This is something I have been looking into for quite some time. And they do not continually stay together. They do no hibernate so they are inside in the winter and separated. So lots of space if you have several or lots of torts. In the future I will be paring them up for breeding and then some will have to go. I also like to give the females a rest so like this year I separated all the females and males and no breeding was allowed. Or I would have had torts all over the house this winter.



That is good information! A fellow came over to shampoo the carpets here. He apparently has red foots and boxies living outside. He told me I should get Goo a mate, and allow him to live outside with a pig blanket in a dog igloo...so many ideas eh?


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I personally do not suggest using a pig blanket with small torts.


----------

